# برنامج kill auto run للقضاء على فيروس اوتو رن نهائيا



## ss4m (2 مارس 2008)

برنامج kill auto run

قبل تسطيب البرنامج يجب عليك غلق برنامج الانتى فيروس  القديم حتى لا يحدث تعارض وتضر جهازك

(auto run)وجدت هذا البرنامج الرهيب الذى يقوم بالتخلص نهائيا من الفيرس الرهيب  

والذى انتشر كثيرا هذه الايام واصاب الكثير  من الاجهزة وانا واحد ممن اصابهم الفيرس

عثرت على هذه الاداه الرائعه التى تمكنك من التخلص نهائيا من هذا الفيرس المزعج وبضغطة زر واحده!!

بالاضافة الى انه يعد واقى ومانع من تواجد فيروس الاوتو رن تماما بمجرد تشغيله مرة واحدة بضغطك على ملف السيطب كلما فتحت الجهاز و عند دخولك على الانترنت

تخيل هذا  بضغطة زرواحده تتخلص من الفيرس الذى ازعج الملايين والذى 

فشلت اغلب ان لم يكن كل برامج الانتى فيرس فى التصدى له او ازالته




انه برنامج خراااااااااااااافى


لتحميل البرنامج
http://rapidshare.com/files/93081263/kill_auto_run.rar.html


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج kill auto run للقضاء على فيروس اوتو رن نهائيا*

مشكور عالبرنامج مع اني لم اواجه ما يدعى بفيروس autorun
ولا افهم ماذا يفعل بالضبط هذا الفيروس
اعلم ان هناك خاصية autorun للسيدي عند ادخاله يعمل ال autorun

الرب يباركك †


----------



## ذئب الانترنت (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج kill auto run للقضاء على فيروس اوتو رن نهائيا*

*شكراً على هذه البرنامج الروعه​*


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج kill auto run للقضاء على فيروس اوتو رن نهائيا*

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الجديد واشكرك لانة انا كنت اعاني من هذا الفايروس اخوك من العراق 


                      رامي البغدادي


----------



## s_h (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج kill auto run للقضاء على فيروس اوتو رن نهائيا*

شكرا يا جميل 
سلام المسيح معكى


----------



## the servant (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج kill auto run للقضاء على فيروس اوتو رن نهائيا*

مشكور اخي العزيز رب المجد يبارك عملك


----------



## Michael (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج kill auto run للقضاء على فيروس اوتو رن نهائيا*





​


----------



## Michael (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج kill auto run للقضاء على فيروس اوتو رن نهائيا*



THE GALILEAN قال:


> مشكور عالبرنامج مع اني لم اواجه ما يدعى بفيروس autorun
> ولا افهم ماذا يفعل بالضبط هذا الفيروس
> اعلم ان هناك خاصية autorun للسيدي عند ادخاله يعمل ال autorun
> 
> الرب يباركك †



الفيرس دة هو عبارة عن ملف autorun.ini بينشىء نفسة بكل فولدر ويمنع انك تشوف Folder Option وايضا يقوم باخفاء منلفات من عندك.


----------



## roby210 (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: برنامج kill auto run للقضاء على فيروس اوتو رن نهائيا*

*مشكور اخي العزيز رب المجد يبارك فيك *


----------



## وسام الشقى (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج kill auto run للقضاء على فيروس اوتو رن نهائيا*

تحيه جميله لـك 
ولكن لم اجد البرنامج يا جميل
وشكـــــــــــــرآ مع تحيات/ وسام الشقى


----------



## elnegmelaswad (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج kill auto run للقضاء على فيروس اوتو رن نهائيا*

شكرا الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## faris sd4l (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج kill auto run للقضاء على فيروس اوتو رن نهائيا*

*مشكور كتير على البرنامج*




> مشكور عالبرنامج مع اني لم اواجه ما يدعى بفيروس autorun
> ولا افهم ماذا يفعل بالضبط هذا الفيروس
> اعلم ان هناك خاصية autorun للسيدي عند ادخاله يعمل ال autorun


*أخوي ال autorun مش فيروس بس هو بيعمل كمساعد لفتح الفايرس يعني الفايروس بيستخدمه عشان ينزل حاله فقط لا غير*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على مجهودك   اما بالنسبة للبرنامج فهو لاسف فاشل ولا يستطيع حذف الفيروس لانى جربتة ولم يجدى نفعا  لكن هذا لا يمنع انى اشكرك


----------



## silver hok (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك 
انا بردوا باعانى من الفيروس دة و ياريت يقدر الانتى فيرس دة يقضى علية
بس ممكن ترفعوا على موقع تانى


----------



## elnegmelaswad (26 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 نوفمبر 2008)

برنامج جميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## اندرو عادل (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر         ياغالىىىىىىىىىىى


----------

